# My tortoise is making a squeaking noise..



## delilah (Jan 28, 2014)

My Mediterranean spur thighed tortoise Delilah (male) is around 6 years old and I've never put him into hibernation, he lives in a tortoise table with a uv light + heat lamp. He was being kept downstairs in my living room but moved him upto my bedroom a few weeks back. I think my bedroom may be a little cooler than the living room was. The last few nights I've been able to hear him making a squeaking noise now and again and breathing rather heavily. I haven't noticed any bubbles by his nose. Does anyone know what the noise could be, isit normal? And could it be anything to do with the change of rooms?


----------



## wellington (Jan 28, 2014)

Could be the start of and RI. However, bump up the temps by about 5 degrees for a few days to a week and see if he gets better. If he shows any signs of getting worse, I would take him to the vets.


----------



## delilah (Jan 29, 2014)

Okay I'll try that, thanks for your help


----------

